# Blowing out a sprinkler system and need help.



## OldLawnGuy (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello.
I have attached (I hope) a photograph of the goodies underneath my valve control box cover. My grandson is trying to tell me how to blow out the system so it does not freeze and break in our Enumclaw (Seattle) winter coming up. I do not know what he is saying though and he is too far away to help me in person. I am too old to learn new things apparently. However, he sent me this link and asked that I post it here in the hope that someone can point or paint or something or another to tell me which of these turn off the water and then where to plug in the compressor. I hope so as well. With the coronavirus I do not have the financial means to pay a company to come out and have heard this is a good place to save money. Please let me know if that is true. Thank you.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=23560&p=345763#p345763


----------



## OldLawnGuy (Oct 22, 2020)

That was very helpful for a 82-year-old who does not have $100. Thank you.


----------

